# Want a Custom Avatar?



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Woah there adorable!  feel free to do any of the horses in my barn!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you do any one of these for me.
Her name is Pocos Impressive QT (QT) 
Can you do her rearing?


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Hope that looks ok, it was hard to pick out her colors in the pics!


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Chose Karlos, hope you like him!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

That is because she is going grey. I like that one a lot.


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

Aww those are so cute! I don't care what kind of pose, she's a roadster prospect though so maybe trotting? <3
(she's a sun faded black)

CBF's Senbonzakura


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

That pony is too cute! Looks like a mini Black Beauty hehe.
Here is the avatar, I made her mane and fetlock fluffier than the original horses


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Thankyou very much! So cute!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hm can you do one of him......rearing?









*Can He Star*


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ohhh btw ur very clever


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

MajesticSpirit said:


> That pony is too cute! Looks like a mini Black Beauty hehe.
> Here is the avatar, I made her mane and fetlock fluffier than the original horses


omg! sooo cute!! ty sooooo much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's He Can Star!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can you do one of Tanoka just being adorable? Piccies in my barn


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

MajesticSpirit said:


> Here's He Can Star!


omg thats awesome. hmmmm what is your game called? oh to.... if it isnt a hasel do you think you could change his name to -Can He Star-?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are not showing up for me


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

These are awesome!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I really want to see them but it won't let me!


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

sorry it took me so long to fix his name! I made you a pegasus version of him as well to make up for my slowness! <3


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

me me me!! (can you do donkeys??)


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's Tanoka


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

donkeys haha, I'm sure I could pull it off. 

guys I'll also do unicorn and pegasus versions or pega-corns.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool! If you'd like you could always do another for me.:lol:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

heres beth 

weird colour so hope you can do it 

it'll be a challenge


----------

